# Would you pay for these prostitutes?



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)

How many drinks would it take to have sloppy sex with them?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2008)

whoa thats a man


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah right.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## lucifuge (Oct 26, 2008)

damn, there are some truly ugly fukkers out there.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2008)

I swear I see these people walking Orange Blossom Trail every single day down here!





min0 lee said:


>



Ooo, Tonquin, _Girrrrl_, No You Didn't!


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> How many drinks would it take to have sloppy sex with them?



Thats a bad shot, put her wig back on and I am all over it


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MCx2 (Oct 26, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I swear I see these people walking Orange Blossom Trail every single day down here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OBT!!! You know you do! The closer to the turnpike overpass you get the thicker the cloud of hookers gets.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> OBT!!! You know you do! The closer to the turnpike overpass you get the thicker the cloud of hookers gets.



It's pretty heavy in Apopka near the biker bars and then again in Orlando from Colonial drive to Sand Lake.

Right around Colonial is where I start running into Shanaynay and her friends!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## scottgetbig (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## nni (Oct 26, 2008)

this is the hottest thread ever!!!!


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 26, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I swear I see these people walking Orange Blossom Trail every single day down here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obt thats a street name i have heard in a while. i lived of semeron for a while couple years back. any way those are some nasty ass hookers.


----------

